# I catalogued my music last week for the 1st time and noticed a huge gap: nothing subs



## TalkingPie (May 15, 2020)

*Last week I cataloged my work and noticed it had a huge gap: nothing substantial for string quartet. I've just fixed that.* Lmao, the title was cut in half






It's a suite in five movements sharing a common thread: moments alternating playful and grotesque moods, and a style blending late-Romantic, Impressionist, and jazz influences.

The first movement is structured as a loose binary form interspersed by a recurring ritornello idea. The rhythmic style betrays some Latin jazz influences, such as the tresillo motif and lots of syncopation.

The second movement employs a single octatonic scale almost throughout (C-Db-Eb-E-F#-G-A-Bb), except during the central climax where notes from outside the scale create an important contrast. The piece was based on a painting of a medieval barber operating a poor patient (of course without anesthesia).

The third movement was my first piece for string quartet. It's a playful polka with a mini-waltz acting as a trio, where the cello and viola share the spotlight with humorous solos. It was first performed at a concert at the Kiev conservatory in May 2019.

The fourth movement is another waltz, featuring a carefree main theme that alternates with fantasmagoric episodes based on quartal and quintal harmonies.

The final movement is in sonata form, with a coda that draws the whole suite to a frenetic close.

Full score and parts can be seen here: www.albertdelaf.com/op7


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have yet to explore string quartets. I have mostly been onto symphonies and opera. Someday, maybe.


----------

